# Nelson!



## ChiKat (Feb 21, 2011)

Nelson and I are both ready for spring :shy: He's been running around his enclosure rearranging his hides and fake plants 
I can't wait to work on his outdoor enclosure!
I can't believe he'll be 2 in a few short months. They grow up so fast 

He _always _ tries to climb up his log this way... 


























Chasing after the camera


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 21, 2011)

He looks happy!


----------



## terryo (Feb 21, 2011)

I always love your Nelson pictures. He looks so HEALTHY and HAPPY. I think you did a wonderful job of raising him, and it always shows with your pictures.


----------



## Isa (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww Katie, Neslon is a handsome little tortoise  I love your pics and I loveeee your enclosure! Neslon is very lucky to have a tortoise mom like you  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## fhintz (Feb 22, 2011)

I always enjoy Nelson updates


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 22, 2011)

beautiful tort and a very nice enclosure!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Feb 22, 2011)

Such a cute tortoise


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 22, 2011)

Love the pictures!!! Thanks for sharing, Nelson looks very happy!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2011)

Is he really that yellow in person? Gorgeous color. Shell looks great too.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 23, 2011)

what a cutie!!!!


----------



## jrholls (Feb 23, 2011)

His shell looks so bright and shiny in your pics...do you use vitashell? He looks just perfect. Great pictures


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for the nice comments everyone! I think he's great, but I'm biased of course 



Tom said:


> Is he really that yellow in person? Gorgeous color. Shell looks great too.



The flash was on in the 4th picture so he does look a little brighter...but he is very yellow in person!



jrholls said:


> His shell looks so bright and shiny in your pics...do you use vitashell? He looks just perfect. Great pictures



No I do not use Vitashell, or anything else. In these pictures I had recently sprayed him which is why he looks so bright!


----------



## Candy (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh I don't know how I missed this thread.  Nelson is adorable in all of his pictures. I am a true Nelson fan and just love it when you post pictures of him.  I hope you are able to work in his outside enclosure soon and I hope that you get some warmer weather there so you can do just that.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Candy  You should post pictures of Fernando and the Cherry-trio 

I measured Nelson today and he's just under 4 inches!!!


----------



## Fernando (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the fact that someone named a Tortoise "Fernando" =P


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 24, 2011)

I love baby tort pictures! Nelson rocks!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 24, 2011)

He always looks so active in his pictures! What a cute tortoise he is...


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 25, 2011)

Maggie- he is very active!! He's crazy.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, that little stinker! Did anyone happen to notice the bite marks on the blue plastic lining in picture #1 and #5?

I love the "clean-ness" in the CB over the WC young Russians. Nelson is a beauty.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 25, 2011)

Yvonne you should see the corners- TONS of little holes from him poking his claws in the tarp, trying to climb out...


----------



## Angi (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow. I didn't think Russians were yellow. Is he a special type? He is so pretty!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 26, 2011)

No, he's just a regular old Russian!


----------



## Ana Z. (Feb 27, 2011)

haha he looks like a little character!! beautiful!!!


----------

